# 2012 brute bulb style?



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Anyone know what the bulb style number is for the 2012 brute force 750? I know I can just pull a bulb and find out but I haven't done it yet. I just bought it Saturday and I want to put HID's in it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brute650i (B&C Racing) should be able to help you there. If you want to shoot him a PM


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Is this what you are needing?

2012 Kawasaki Brute Force Headlight Bulb

92069 : BULB , 12V 35/35W


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Pretty sure its going to be the same proprietary bulb in the older brutes. I do carry a direct replacement from eagle eye $165 pm me for more info


----------

